# Fishing Regulation Book



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Heading to PCB on September 4th. Going to fish from the MB Miller pier.

Quick quistion : do they keep any sort of booklet for "size and limit" at the pier, or can we pick up a regulation book at Walmart sporting good section?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Wal-mart will have and you can get the FWC app as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2018)

I'd start learning them now. *http://www.eregulations.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/18FLSW_JULY-LR.pdf*


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Just download the Fish Rules app on your phone.


----------

